# Four weeks left.



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2011)

Just a reminder to everyone taking part in the Commonwealth / Nightfighter Group Build, that there are four weeks left to complete your model(s).


----------



## Florence (Jan 31, 2011)

Digitus Extractus.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, should be plenty of time to get my front wheel well finished. Did you want the rest of the model done too?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2011)

What, there's more?!!


----------



## Peebs (Jan 31, 2011)

only four weeks........


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a feeling mine is going to be down to the wire again.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 1, 2011)

Is ready to paint good enough???????????


holey sherlock......


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 1, 2011)

I could be dead in the water........................


----------



## jamierd (Feb 1, 2011)

mine only has 1 wing does that count


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mine's one of those invisible planes...


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 1, 2011)

Catch22 said:


> Mine's one of those invisible planes...



Oh no not again!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2011)

Catch22 said:


> Mine's one of those invisible planes...





T Bolt said:


> Oh no not again!



AAAAAHHHHHH..!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2011)

Who said that?


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wasn't me Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmm. It's those invisible things again I guess. Who ya gonna call ....


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 2, 2011)

Airframes said:


> ........Who ya gonna call ....


.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 3, 2011)

Man I love that movie! So many great lines 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-b-CfHbPGQ_


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 6, 2011)

All this hassle of late, really shot my inspiration to pieces....not even finished the cockpit on the Princely '88!  

I need a Blackbeard, Black Russian or a Black Widow.....drink anyone?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2011)

Don't mind if I do old chap. A Talisker would be fine .....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 6, 2011)

Think we're gonna finish a whole bl**dy bottle of 25 year old....


----------

